# Vienna Philharmonic 150th Anniversary CD Set Question



## kittysoman2013 (May 24, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I bought a used copy of Vol. 4 of this CD set because of the Furtwangler pieces and really liked it -- all of the recordings are from the early '50's. Well, today I found 4 more used volumes in great shape and will be checking them out very soon.

Question; does anyone know how many volumes there are in this set?


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The (used) box set on Amazon lists 12 CDs and actually it does look pretty interesting.


----------

